# My rant over at chargeforums.com



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok here we go! This site has become a joke to me! Almost every post I have created has been closed! You might be asking why that is? Well I have noticed that if i post a thread called ep1w or ep1f shortly after it is closed and a new one is started by a moderator! I don't see how that's very far at all! I post an issue I am having in the help section about a ringtone bug I am having and bam its moved to development! But yet its a bug! I ask in the "NEW" ep1w thread if anyone else is having the same issue and then check my help section thread and not to my surprise my thread has been closed by a mod! Supposedly because I posted the same question in the newly created ep1w thread! In one I asked for a solution, in the other I ask if anyone else is having the same issue as me! So basically the people can't post with out a mod stealing there posts and making them there own! And I am 99.9% Sure they will delete or remove this post as well but it is ok cause I plan on going up the food chain with this one to the highest person I can at foundry forums! So to all the bad mods out there this is for you! To good mods like wicked smalltowngirl and Martin this isn't in regards to you! Have a nice day!

Looks like everything from now on will be posted over here!

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

All I'm going to say is you're taking it a bit too personally.

• You started discussing the issue on 9/4 when you posted that TBH had released EP1W.
• Your EP1W thread was closed on 9/5 because bweN_diorD posted a thread that included download links, instructions for the update, checksum values, and Odin instructions (none of which were included in your post) and he wanted to consolidate discussions.
• You then started a new post in the Help section about the same issue (started on 9/4 that should have been resumed in the subsequent post by bweN_diorD) which is why it was closed.

If you don't want your threads closed and "stolen", make them of more useful. Users want posts that actually help and they want them in the same place, not scattered across a dozen different threads with the same name. The whole point of a forum is to be USEFUL to users. bweN_diorD's post was more useful. Mods are trying to keep things organized and keep the useful threads alive and minimize repetition. Even if he didn't lock your thread, it was going to die anyways - you were the only one posting in it (because there was nothing substantive in it).

Your tantrum across multiple forums is completely unnecessary.


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

why exactly is this posted here?


----------



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

What should have been done is his public links should have been posted under mine not closed my thread and started a new one. That he basically took all the credit for. and I posted it here as a way of saying I will be posting most of my stuff here now! The question in one was is anyone having the issue the one that was posted in the help section was basically lets find a solution to the problem and get more feed back. Plus this was already deleted at chargeforums.com as I knew it would be and I have already been contacted by higher people then bwen that understood what it was all about.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Really, it's not a big deal...


----------



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

never said that it was a big deal I got my point across to the people over at the forum that it needed to be made to


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Great, so let's move on. 
I'm not trying to be offensive, but it's silly to bring your drama with you.


----------



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

Was only ment to show another reason why more people are dropping every other forum and moving here to Rootzwiki! Its dropped If a mod wants to delete or close this Its greatly appreciated!


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

boost192 said:


> What should have been done is his public links should have been posted under mine not closed my thread and started a new one. That he basically took all the credit for. and I posted it here as a way of saying I will be posting most of my stuff here now! The question in one was is anyone having the issue the one that was posted in the help section was basically lets find a solution to the problem and get more feed back. Plus this was already deleted at chargeforums.com as I knew it would be and I have already been contacted by higher people then bwen that understood what it was all about.


There's no credit being given except to the devs and the people providing the leaks/releases. You posting that somewhere there is a new leak available is not going to be "credited" (it's a TBH release, not a boost192 release). The only "credit" I give bweN_diorD is compiling the links and flashing instructions (as far as I know, none of which he actually created himself - he only compiled).


----------



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

wow really seeing how his entire post is the same one that p3droid posted at mydroidworld.com? I also did give credit to tbh for the leak.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Never mind man, I'm not interested in you dragging drama over. My point was just that 1 post provided usable info, the other didn't. Neither was providing unique content, and neither are getting credit for the leak.


----------



## bweN doirD (Jun 24, 2011)

boost192 said:


> wow really seeing how his entire post is the same one that p3droid posted at mydroidworld.com? I also did give credit to tbh for the leak.


lol you might want to bark up another tree, i get the files from the guy who p3 gets them from,
also heres a lil cap to show the dates on my files, how about you show us yours since i apparently stole your post.


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

This thread seems to be heading downhill. If you have a problem with chargeforums.com, why not bring up the issue with the mods/admins there instead of posting this thread here? If that doesn't work, then just stop visiting there if it really bothers you that much. Closing this before things get out of hand.


----------

